# Update 3.0.4



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

Tablet updated to 3.0.4 today and I cannot get to mboot. Do I need to reinstall Android?

Swyped from MIUI-X using Tapatalk!

Edit:
I am running web os now. I wanted to check if the CM folder still existed on the internal drive. When I usb connected, the only files I can view are the android. I cannot see any original HP folders / files.

....Help...

Edit:
After much searching around I was able to find my answers. I'm not sure if this is specific to my situation alone or if it will apply to everybody.

1. Settings
2. Device Info
3. Reset options
4. Secure data wipe (wrong verbage I know... Bottom option).
5. Once system reset/rebooted, I ran through normal install procedure as if I was installing for the first time. 
6. This video is a help if you forgot the steps 



7. All is good.


----------



## deja17vu (Dec 7, 2011)

Need help with ACMEinstaller................ive dled from multiple times only to have same result.......when i go to extract into palm os folder i get this

! C:\Users\user\Desktop\ACMEInstaller.zip: Cannot create ACMEInstaller
Access is denied.
! C:\Users\user\Desktop\ACMEInstaller.zip: Cannot create ACMEInstaller README.txt
Access is denied.
can someone please help me with this issue by giving me a solution. thank you in advance


----------



## N_oRmE (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,

If you're under Win7, you must extract to a folder that isn't in program files (example : Desktop)... and then copy your files in the palm os folder (The System ask a question about admin rights for "Program Files").


----------



## deja17vu (Dec 7, 2011)

Worked like a charm


----------

